# Family camping area



## RonF (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Guys, I need some suggestions on a camping spot. I usually camp / hunt on WMA's or on a hunt lease by myself or with friends. I need a spot to bring my wife and 5 yr Daughter. Last spring we went to Unicoi and it was fine except you are packed in the camping area. I could hear two campers snoring in the night, in fact your are so close you can smell what's for dinner. I need some place where there is some form of civilization (ie: toliets and some activities) but not on top of each other. I would like to stay north of Atlanta. There may not be what I am looking for out there but I figured if there was one of you guys would know. Thanks!!!


----------



## Wire Nut (Jan 13, 2011)

If you want to go to the mtns. go try the upper chattahoochee above Helen. You can camp right on top of each other or there are some spots spread out. My kids love it. There are some great water falls and trout fishing. It's also a great place for the kids to ride bikes. There are toilets, glorified porta-poties. The great thing is once you step out of the camp ground you're hunting.


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 13, 2011)

Lake Winfield Scott

Also we just spent New Years at Ft. Yargo State Park...really nice even though the Lake was down for construction. (no, not North of Atlanta...more slightly Northeast)


----------



## Wes (Jan 17, 2011)

I do not recommend the upper hooch for weekend camping. Too many people and the toilets are nasty chemical toilets that hardly ever get cleaned. It is a beautiful area that receives too much traffic. If you can go during the week...have at it. It might not be bad during the winter - check to be sure it is open. 

It won't be open until spring, but The Pocket is a great camping area up 75 about an hour north of Atlanta. Very clean bathrooms and toilets facilities and the sites aren't too close for comfort. Its on Johns Mountain WMA. Not much in the way of activities like a Helen though. Sherman marched his army through right before the battle at Resaca if history holds any interest for you and it used to be a civilian conservation core camp.

 Check out the USDA wed site for a list of camping areas in the Chattahoochee NF, search for chattahoochee national forest on google.


----------



## 2789britt (Jan 17, 2011)

jellystone park waco, ga they haVE A WEB SITE GOOD CAMPING AND ACTIVITIES FOR THE  kids try them a 2 night stay cost me 50 dollars


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

All of the state parks are going to be crowded. That being said, we enjoy Moccasin Creek on Lake Burton. It is accessible to Clayton and about anything around in the mountains you wish to do. The shower / toilet facilities are nice as well. To get more space you may have to go to private campgrounds.


----------



## RonF (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful information. I really appreciate your time in responding.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 22, 2011)

in a year or two take everyone to Deep Creek in Bryson City NC, great place to tube a creek on a hot day, over and over again. Can be crowded, esp on weekends. you rent tubes then hit the creek.


----------



## centerc (Jan 25, 2011)

www.cushingpark.org
or Sweetwater corps off hwy 20 lake alatoona


----------



## centerc (Jan 25, 2011)

www.cushingpark.org
or Sweetwater corps off hwy 20 lake alatoona


----------



## Catfish3184 (Feb 8, 2011)

What exactly is the upper chatahoochee? Wma or state park? Sounds interesting.


----------



## GAcarver (Feb 8, 2011)

Victoria Bryant is a great State Park, big leval camping spots, fishing, hiking.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2011)

Wes said:


> It won't be open until spring, but The Pocket is a great camping area up 75 about an hour north of Atlanta. Very clean bathrooms and toilets facilities and the sites aren't too close for comfort. Its on Johns Mountain WMA. Not much in the way of activities like a Helen though. Sherman marched his army through right before the battle at Resaca if history holds any interest for you and it used to be a civilian conservation core camp.
> 
> Check out the USDA wed site for a list of camping areas in the Chattahoochee NF, search for chattahoochee national forest on google.




I'll have to second this.. and add that there are some "primitive" camping areas added along side of Johns Creek down stream from that area. There are a few mulitple occupancy sites and some singles as well. Paved access roads all around the area and hiking on the Pinhoti Trail runs right through the area. There is no fee for these sites but are first come first serve.  Trout fishing within yards of your camp site and turkey season the WMA is open after the first two weeks unless drawn on a quota hunt.


----------



## Wes (Feb 10, 2011)

Upper Chattahoochee is the Chattahoochee WMA in Chattahooche NF just above Helen. Left at the bridge then a right at the tube place. Take the road all the way to HorseShoe Falls and you can keep going and come back out on the road and take a right back down to helen. Get a map because there are a bunch of spur roads up there. I was camping there this summer and gave directions to at least 3 car loads of people from Florida. I cannot emphasize enough that you need to go during the week. The weekends are very undesireable...unless you like getting away from it all a bunch of other campers. Its beautiful country.

Also someone mentioned Deep Creek in the Smokies. We went there last spring break for a few days and that is really nice. If you catch a trout you are the worlds greatest OR luckiest fisherman. The facility in the park is very nice and it wasn't too crowded (during the week). Bryson is a pretty neat little town as well. Toilet facilities are clean and well kept.


----------

